# Birmingham - September 18th - be there or be square!



## shiv

Saturday September 18th, Birmingham  - that's just 8 weeks away!

Confirmed for sure:
Me!
Cazscot
Hazel
Northe
ypauly
Shelley

Let me know and I'll add you to the list!

Plan is to meet probably around lunchtime (but I can meet anyone at any time if you get here early!) at Penny Black's bar, which is behind the Mailbox - which in turn is approx a 3 - 4 minute walk from Birmingham New St (will happily meet people at whichever station they arrive into and get us all in one place!).

There are 3 train stations in Birmingham and they're all quite close together. However if you don't know Birmingham it's probably easier for myself or Paul or anyone confident enough to meet you. The coach station is also in the city so if you're coming in by coach that's no problem! If you're flying in  you can catch a train into the city from the airport.

Please PM me any questions!  looking forward to it already!


----------



## am64

i wanna be there ...but you know me might be late ! its my 2 year dx and 1 year joining this forum around then !


----------



## ypauly

It's getting close now


----------



## cazscot

I was almost jumping around the livingroom with excitment when I booked the train and hotel.  Poor hubby and the cat just looked at me as if I was daft  .  Soooo excited... How am I gonna survive the next 8 weeks!  I am desperate to meet everyone...


----------



## shirl

Count me in too Shiv, can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## ypauly

My wife wants to come too this time (she knows how to drink)


----------



## Hazel

will she not be out of place among us tee-totallers...........NOT

of course the merrier


----------



## Sugarbum

Im not sure about this one, but possably a wee bit too far! Have fun in birmingham everyone! x


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Im not sure about this one, but possably a wee bit too far! Have fun in birmingham everyone! x



You won't have to walk there Lou - you can catch trains and stuff to Brum!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

trains are expensive up to brum. I'm still a maybe on this one my lovely  also depends if I'm working that saturday (its double time you see )


----------



## RachelT

18th? Fantastic! Waaay to get out of our stupid open day at work!! (grrr, i am not coming to work on my day off just to be rewarded with cakes, fats, carbs, sugars, grrrrrr! hellooo, i'm diabetic!!!), I'm coming!!


----------



## Northerner

RachelT said:


> 18th? Fantastic! Waaay to get out of our stupid open day at work!! (grrr, i am not coming to work on my day off just to be rewarded with cakes, fats, carbs, sugars, grrrrrr! hellooo, i'm diabetic!!!), I'm coming!!



Haha! Excellent! Beer and profiteroles it is then!  Looking forward to meeting you again Rachel


----------



## Flutterby

I will try to be there - it's in my diary!  Hubby unemployed so bit worried bout cost but it will be great to meet you all.  I make and sell handmade cards so if I sell enough before then I'll be laughing!


----------



## scootdevon

*Room for 1 more???  *


----------



## shiv

Flutterby said:


> I will try to be there - it's in my diary!  Hubby unemployed so bit worried bout cost but it will be great to meet you all.  I make and sell handmade cards so if I sell enough before then I'll be laughing!



Bring some of your cards along, we all need cards!

And Scoot of course there's room for another!!


----------



## Flutterby

shiv said:


> Bring some of your cards along, we all need cards!
> 
> And Scoot of course there's room for another!!



Ooh, good idea - always like to get other people's opinions whether or not they want to buy


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Ooh, good idea - always like to get other people's opinions whether or not they want to buy



Even more reason to come!


----------



## shiv

I have a few big birthdays coming up just after September so I'll definitely need cards for them


----------



## Flutterby

shiv said:


> I have a few big birthdays coming up just after September so I'll definitely need cards for them



Okay, will bring a selection!  I'm so looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Okay, will bring a selection!  I'm so looking forward to meeting you all.



I have several birthdays coming up in October too!


----------



## Flutterby

You should all pm me with ideas of what you require - no obligation, just means I might actually have something applicable!!


----------



## Northerner

Just had the usual shock of looking at the trains and the absolutely stupid system they operate. Single tickets are ?15.50, but an off-peak return is ?66. Why, for goodness sake? Absolutely ludicrous! Looked at the coach and that takes between 4.5 and 6 hours from/to Soton - train is between 2.5 and 3.5 hours.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> You should all pm me with ideas of what you require - no obligation, just means I might actually have something applicable!!



I have two nieces, one aged 25 and one aged 29, and my mother who will be 79


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Just had the usual shock of looking at the trains and the absolutely stupid system they operate. Single tickets are ?15.50, but an off-peak return is ?66. Why, for goodness sake? Absolutely ludicrous! Looked at the coach and that takes between 4.5 and 6 hours from/to Soton - train is between 2.5 and 3.5 hours.



OK, I have booked the Megabus instead! Means an early start, but it's only ?1 to Brum and ?7 back, plus 50p booking fee and about 3.5 hrs there and 4hrs back.  - bargain! Can anyone tell me if The Priory Queensway is central Birmingham or some far out suburb?  That's where I'll be arriving/departing from!


----------



## Flutterby

Pretty sure it's city centre, not far from Snow Hill Station but I'm sure others will be able to give you more idea.  If no one else can tell you then get back to me and I can ask my friend who works at the train station, I'm sure he will know.


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> I have two nieces, one aged 25 and one aged 29, and my mother who will be 79



Okay will do some suitable cards but as I say please don't feel obliged to buy.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Okay will do some suitable cards but as I say please don't feel obliged to buy.



Thank you  Hey, you're one post off being a Senior Member!


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> Thank you  Hey, you're one post off being a Senior Member!



Wow - thanks for pointing it out - I'm now a senior member!!  How exciting is that?


----------



## scootdevon

Flutterby said:


> Okay will do some suitable cards but as I say please don't feel obliged to buy.


*My dad who is type 2 as well, shares his birthday with my younger brother on october 8th (both mechanics) I'll buy some please  *


----------



## Northerner

Hehe! You'll need a transit van to bring them all in Flutterby!


----------



## Freddie99

Put me down as a maybe, I don't know what's happening in September really.


----------



## Northerner

TomH said:


> Put me down as a maybe, I don't know what's happening in September really.



Hope you can make it Tom


----------



## shiv

Northe - Priory Queensway is in the city centre, but it is a little way from the bar. I can give you directions to get you in the right direction a bit closer to the time, and meet you somewhere in the city!


----------



## Hazel

Hey Northy, glad you got the transport thing sorted out, and you will be there

and TomH, it would be good if you can manage along

like I said friends old and new


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> OK, I have booked the Megabus instead! Means an early start, but it's only ?1 to Brum and ?7 back, plus 50p booking fee and about 3.5 hrs there and 4hrs back.  - bargain! Can anyone tell me if The Priory Queensway is central Birmingham or some far out suburb?  That's where I'll be arriving/departing from!




Glad you got it sorted, and a bargain as well


----------



## Flutterby

scootdevon said:


> *My dad who is type 2 as well, shares his birthday with my younger brother on october 8th (both mechanics) I'll buy some please  *



Oops, tried to include both quotes and only got one - We're talking about handmade cards in case anyone is confused.  Ok - am making a list and will see what inspiration I come up with - and yes, a transit van might be needed, Northerner!


----------



## Garthion

Can I ask roughly what time this would be? I would almost certainly have to work in the morning (6:30am to 1pm) but Tamworth is just up the M42 from Brum so... May just be able to get there.


----------



## Northerner

Garthion said:


> Can I ask roughly what time this would be? I would almost certainly have to work in the morning (6:30am to 1pm) but Tamworth is just up the M42 from Brum so... May just be able to get there.



It would be great to see you there Dale - things will be going on for quite a few hours (at least 7 pm) so plenty of time!


----------



## D_G

Hmmm had a look at the trains....not an option considering i dont have a spare ?60! 

Then had a look at the megabus which is a bargain and ?7 there and another ?7 back

However......it leaves soton at 6:25am so wud have to get the 5:30am train to soton, and arrive in birmingham around 10 but even if i was to do this and get the megabus back to soton i would get back at 11:30pm, but the last train home back to eastleigh is 11:25pm! 

I have a dilemma


----------



## shiv

What about National Express? Or could you megabus it one way, train it the other? Or beg a friend with a car?! Hehe!


----------



## D_G

shiv said:


> What about National Express? Or could you megabus it one way, train it the other? Or beg a friend with a car?! Hehe!



National express was pants! If i was to get the 8:40am i would arrive at 1:05pm and then have to leave at 5pm to get back home in time for the last train! 

The national express train times are alot better and shorter journies but still a good 35 quid which i just havent got 

Im still working on it....i will find a way!!


----------



## scootdevon

*Booked hotel 'paragon' ?41 a nite including breakfast (cooked) so will see u there in birmingham peeps  *


----------



## shiv

Excellent!


----------



## cazscot

scootdevon said:


> *Booked hotel 'paragon' ?41 a nite including breakfast (cooked) so will see u there in birmingham peeps  *



Ooh Another one for the "Paragon".  We D's will be taking over the hotel mwahaha


----------



## scootdevon

cazscot said:


> Ooh Another one for the "Paragon".  We D's will be taking over the hotel mwahaha


*Yes of course lol  *


----------



## Hazel

scootdevon said:


> *Yes of course lol  *



and me too - who's room will have the party....................


----------



## scootdevon

Hazel said:


> and me too - who's room will have the party....................


* Ermmm................................. lol *


----------



## scootdevon

*we could jump from room to room lol (all 3) unless there are more staying there too??? lol *


----------



## Hazel

scootdevon said:


> *we could jump from room to room lol (all 3) unless there are more staying there too??? lol *



I was kidding - having been up from around 4.30am to catch catch train at 5.50, I will be dead to the world probably by early evening - so, you party animals will have to party on without me


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> I was kidding - having been up from around 4.30am to catch catch train at 5.50, I will be dead to the world probably by early evening - so, you party animals will have to party on without me




And without me as I am on the same train as Hazel...


----------



## rossi_mac

*bump*

With all the talk about the birthday meet in November, don't forget this one in Brum in 5 weeks!!


----------



## Frantastic

I'm quite keen on coming if i can work out the trains or find somewhere to park. i dont know birmingham at all but its only an hour drive. not sure how much money i'll have left after my holiday either so i'll have to confrim at a later date.

but, what kind of things do you talk about? and how long do you meet for?


----------



## shiv

Frantastic - we just talk about whatever is on our minds. Sometimes it's d related stuff - it's really good to bash out our own experiences about different things in person (eg pharmacists being idiots, GPs and test strips, etc etc!), sometimes we talk about things going on on the forum, and a lot of the stuff is non d related! World news and all of that 

There's a huge car park in the city centre that's ?5 for the day - I'll try and find out the name of it for you. 

The meetings are really informal, people start gathering around midday usually and people are welcome to come and go. Some people turn up later on in the afternoon, some stay for the whole hog, others come for an hour and go! It's basically a bunch of people having a drink - really casual.

edit: just had a look at trains, I'm not sure exactly where you live but Nottingham -> Birmingham is ?14.10 return  lots of people are coming in by train so it would be very easy to meet you at the station!


----------



## Tezzz

I've put the date in my diary...

Now I have to work out if I have the day off...

Days holiday requested from *W*... 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Northerner

Would be great if you could come Fran and Tez!


----------



## Flutterby

Just an update on the cards I said Id bring. Obviously Im out of action now and unable to make any cards but I am still hoping to come so will bring what I have.  Hubby will come too now as not safe for me (or the unsuspecting public!) if Im out alone.  see how I am by then.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Just an update on the cards I said Id bring. Obviously Im out of action now and unable to make any cards but I am still hoping to come so will bring what I have.  Hubby will come too now as not safe for me (or the unsuspecting public!) if Im out alone.  see how I am by then.



No problems Flutterby, the main thing is it would be great to meet you  When you are more recovered you will be able to send pictures of the cards you make. I do hope that your recovery is swift and that you are well enough to attend.


----------



## Frantastic

Shiv- thanks for travel info. looks like theres not much price difference as by the time i've paid for parking at the train station my end it will prob cost the same as the petrol would to drive there, so i will try and work out which is more convinient. 

its sounds like a great chance to meet everyone too and finally find out who i've been talking to all this time 

i'll only be able to confirm my plans for definate about a week before, but i'll def let you know!


----------



## D_G

I tried my very bestest and i really dont think i will be able to make this one...


----------



## Northerner

D_G said:


> I tried my very bestest and i really dont think i will be able to make this one...



That's a shame Nikki. Makes it a bit awkward for megabus as you are in Eastleigh, and trains and Nat Express are extortionate and veeeery slow - I was really surprised at how bad they were


----------



## cazscot

* bump *

Any more takers, only a few weeks away now


----------



## Carina1962

what exactly is the plan? are most people coming for the day or staying overnight in accommodation?


----------



## cazscot

carina62 said:


> what exactly is the plan? are most people coming for the day or staying overnight in accommodation?



Hi Carina, think it is gonna be a mixture of people staying overnight or not.  Hazel and myself are travelling down from Glasgow (4 hours each way) so we took the decision to stay overnight.  Northerner and others are travelling up (or down) to Brum for the day...

I have never been to a meet before but from what I have seen previously (on Facebook) I think it is pretty informal meeting for lunch and a few drinks (alcoholic or otherwise)...


----------



## shiv

I will be down in Brighton by that point but all things being well I should be able to come back up, unless work can't let me have the day off. I'll get there as early as I can and leave late as possible, or maybe stay overnight - unsure yet.


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> I will be down in Brighton by that point but all things being well I should be able to come back up, unless work can't let me have the day off. I'll get there as early as I can and leave late as possible, or maybe stay overnight - unsure yet.



Hey Shiv, I am still 50/50 on if I will make it, stressing about dosh a bit...thinking tho if you go maybe we could share a room and split the cost??? What do you think? Might be better to text me as can't get on here much :0) x x x


----------



## scootdevon

*Accommodation booked check  Train booked check  im there fer 18th check  *


----------



## Hazel

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## scootdevon

*Likewise Hazel *


----------



## Hazel

Now only 2 weeks to the B'ham meet 

Who is all definitely coming - I am so looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## lucy123

I am so sad as I have a hen night on this day. It would have been lovely to meet all you good people. This one is quite close to me too, so would have been great.


----------



## Hazel

could you spare an hour or so in the afternoon perhaps Lucy?


----------



## lucy123

Hi hazel, I would have loved to and it would have been possible if just an evening meal ...but when I say hen night..I probably should say hen day ...if you know what i mean.  So frusrated that they clash!


----------



## fruitloaf

Hopefully will be able to make it to this, not far to travel for me - may come by bike if I'm not drinking  will be great to meet everyone and get some info from the experts. Also, this will be the first time I have been out for a meal/drink since diagnosis so will test my carb estimation skills and 'public injection etiquette'


----------



## Northerner

fruitloaf said:


> Hopefully will be able to make it to this, not far to travel for me - may come by bike if I'm not drinking  will be great to meet everyone and get some info from the experts. Also, this will be the first time I have been out for a meal/drink since diagnosis so will test my carb estimation skills and 'public injection etiquette'



It will be great to meet you fruitloaf!


----------



## Estellaa

awwr i wanna go but i'm to young and there would be no point! and i cba to get a 15min train ahahahah


----------



## shiv

Estellaa drag someone along with you! Bring a friend or parent or anyone you fancy. You obviously wouldn't get served at the bar, but you *should* be okay to sit outside with us if the weather is nice 

15 min train? It's going to take me 3 hours by train


----------



## Dizzydi

I wanted to come as well, but don't think I can

I'm already away the next 4 weekends after the 18th   25th Sept (1st Wedding Anniversary) , 1st Sept (Baby sis 30th B'day), 9th Oct (Abroad)

It would have been great to meet up with all you lovely people. Gonna try and make the Nov meet in London - will tie it in with a visit to baby sis again


----------



## Shelb1uk

*sorry *

Guys...so sorry gonna have to decline due to finances..have a great time and pics asap pls!!!

Lots love x x x

P.s soz for forum neglect....london fever has hit...busy.com heheheh!!! x x x miss u guys x x x


----------



## Flutterby

I'm still hoping to come.


----------



## Northerner

Only a week to go!  Hope you're all still coming or it'll be a lonely day for me!


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> Only a week to go!  Hope you're all still coming or it'll be a lonely day for me!



What time are you getting there, Northerner?  I imagine it will be late morning/lunchtime for me by the time I've got organised!


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> What time are you getting there, Northerner?  I imagine it will be late morning/lunchtime for me by the time I've got organised!



I will be setting off from home around 5:30 am, arriving Brum around 10 am, then returning at 7:55 pm, getting home at around half past midnight! A long day!


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> I will be setting off from home around 5:30 am, arriving Brum around 10 am, then returning at 7:55 pm, getting home at around half past midnight! A long day!



You put me to shame!  But I've been poorly!!  That's my excuse!  Will be good to meet you, I aim to be there as long as I continue as I am and no further problems.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> You put me to shame!  But I've been poorly!!  That's my excuse!  Will be good to meet you, I aim to be there as long as I continue as I am and no further problems.



It will be a pleasure to meet you, I'm so pleased you are recovered enough to attend


----------



## RachelT

Folks, i'm sorry but i have to cancel (booohooo), but due to complications of the diabetic grandfather variety, if i want to go on holiday i've gotta go on the 18th. Hope i can make the next one, as it's so great to meet you all!


----------



## Northerner

RachelT said:


> Folks, i'm sorry but i have to cancel (booohooo), but due to complications of the diabetic grandfather variety, if i want to go on holiday i've gotta go on the 18th. Hope i can make the next one, as it's so great to meet you all!



Aw, that's a shame Rachel  Not that you're going on holiday, of course! Always difficult to get a date that people can all attend on. Hope you have a great time and see you at the next one


----------



## Carina1962

I hope to make the next one whenever it is arranged, is it normally an annual event?  i have gone through my finances and with one thing and another i really have to watch pennies between now and Xmas otherwise i will have to cancel Xmas lol!  Hope it goes well and hope we get to see piccies


----------



## shiv

carina - the meetups are more like bi-monthly events than annual, don't worry! I think there were talks of Oxford in the new year, so we'll see what happens with that!


----------



## Akasha

Is the pub closer to snow hill or moor street? 
Or do you have a postcode? its been a while since ive been to brum. (mostley shopping  )

Still trying to talk other half into coming..


----------



## ypauly

What's the final plan then Shiv? 
How many going? do I need to meet anybody?




Typing with one hand bacon butty in the other


----------



## Copepod

Can't get there myself, unfortunately - had to visit family in Birmingham this weekend, and have to work next. Didn't manage to visit Balti Triangle (region) that time either, but always worth doing in Birmingham.


----------



## traceycat

i hope you all have a great time on saturday 
i hope maybe some day ill get to meet some of you, that would be great.
have a brilliant day everyone


----------



## shiv

Okay!

If anyone is coming in by train/bus and needs meeting, please let me or ypauly know so that we can come and meet you.

New Street is the closest station, followed by Moor Street. However, Birmingham is a very small city so it doesn't really matter which one you arrive into.


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> Okay!
> 
> If anyone is coming in by train/bus and needs meeting, please let me or ypauly know so that we can come and meet you.
> 
> New Street is the closest station, followed by Moor Street. However, Birmingham is a very small city so it doesn't really matter which one you arrive into.


Shiv how many coming? and where we heading to?


----------



## shiv

Penny Black's, behind the Mailbox. Plenty of indoor seating and some outdoor seating. Lots of places to eat nearby (including a Tesco if you don't want anything major), pretty canal, etc.


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> Penny Black's, behind the Mailbox. Plenty of indoor seating and some outdoor seating. Lots of places to eat nearby (including a Tesco if you don't want anything major), pretty canal, etc.


Right I know the mailbox, are we going through it or round it?


----------



## shiv

Through it. Up the escalators to the very top level, and then straight out the back. You go through the doors at the back and down the stairs next to the canal - Penny Blacks is along the canal side, the last bar along.


----------



## ypauly

shiv said:


> Through it. Up the escalators to the very top level, and then straight out the back. You go through the doors at the back and down the stairs next to the canal - Penny Blacks is along the canal side, the last bar along.



Cool, If anybody wants my mobile number in case thye find themselves lost PM me.


----------



## shiv

Should be arriving into New Street at 0945, but there is a chance I will need to pop home to my mum's house before the meet in which case I would also be arriving around midday. However, I can happily give directions or meet people at stations when I get back into Birmingham itself.


----------



## rossi_mac

Have a cracking time all, I still don't know what I'm doing yet, I think I'll know friday!

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Have a cracking time all, I still don't know what I'm doing yet, I think I'll know friday!
> 
> Rossi



You need a PA to organise your schedule Rossi. Ola should be available after the first couple of weeks of Strictly!

It would be great if you could come along - haven't seen you since Guildford!


----------



## Frantastic

hey guys
i'm still going to try and come along on saturday and i've decided if i do then i'll drive because it'll be a lot easier for me, so can anyone help and tell me where the nearest and cheapest car park is to the mailbox (hopefully its the same car park)? i've only been to birmingham once so i have absolutely no idea where i'll be going! but i'm good with maps so just point me in the right direction and i'll be there......hopefully


----------



## ypauly

Frantastic said:


> hey guys
> i'm still going to try and come along on saturday and i've decided if i do then i'll drive because it'll be a lot easier for me, so can anyone help and tell me where the nearest and cheapest car park is to the mailbox (hopefully its the same car park)? i've only been to birmingham once so i have absolutely no idea where i'll be going! but i'm good with maps so just point me in the right direction and i'll be there......hopefully



There is plenty of parking, I would head for the bridge stree multi storey though there are many others in the immediate area brunel street directly  opposite the mailbox is another.
As too how much they cost I have no idea, but I have never thought parking in the city is expensive no matter where I park.


----------



## Frantastic

Cool thank you! i'll have a sat nav so hopefully i'll manage it to one of those car parks. If i do make it i won't be able to stay for long anyway, maybe a few hours though but at least it shouldn't cost too much! i'm on a budget at the min so it will be a cheap lunch for me too! 
I'll let you know on friday if I can definately make it. looking forward to it tho


----------



## Northerner

Frantastic said:


> Cool thank you! i'll have a sat nav so hopefully i'll manage it to one of those car parks. If i do make it i won't be able to stay for long anyway, maybe a few hours though but at least it shouldn't cost too much! i'm on a budget at the min so it will be a cheap lunch for me too!
> I'll let you know on friday if I can definately make it. looking forward to it tho



Hurrah! Hope you can


----------



## rossi_mac

gonna try and get friday off work so  I can head up on Saturday don't know yet, but if I do I need to work out whether to drive or train it, hmmm, I'll probably decide saturday morning, but money is an issue too!?

I'll let you know nearer the time peeps.

Rossi.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> gonna try and get friday off work so  I can head up on Saturday don't know yet, but if I do I need to work out whether to drive or train it, hmmm, I'll probably decide saturday morning, but money is an issue too!?
> 
> I'll let you know nearer the time peeps.
> 
> Rossi.



Don't know what the trains are like from your part of the world, but they're rubbish from Southampton, so worth checking times early doors.


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Don't know what the trains are like from your part of the world, but they're rubbish from Southampton, so worth checking times early doors.



you on the mega bus or flying?


----------



## shiv

Fran, Brunel Street is a good one to park in as it is opposite the Mailbox and relatively cheap. It looks like a giant cage and once you exit, you just head under the underpass (with the multi coloured bauble type things) which takes you to the front of the Mailbox. From there, go up the escalators, carry on, up the next set which takes you to the top level, there's a BBC shop at the top of the escalators. Go out through the glass doors, down the steps to the canal side and Penny Black's is the last bar along.


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> Fran, Brunel Street is a good one to park in as it is opposite the Mailbox and relatively cheap. It looks like a giant cage and once you exit, you just head under the underpass (with the multi coloured bauble type things) which takes you to the front of the Mailbox. From there, go up the escalators, carry on, up the next set which takes you to the top level, there's a BBC shop at the top of the escalators. Go out through the glass doors, down the steps to the canal side and Penny Black's is the last bar along.



Cheers Shiv, not sure I'll remember all that but if it's a pub (I hope it is!) I'll be sure to find it!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> you on the mega bus or flying?



I'm on the megabus - actually quickest journey time (in theory!). ?8,50 return!


----------



## shiv

rossi - just so you know Brunel Street is a car park not a train station or anything...but actually if you go out the back entrance of New Street train station, you can see said car park and underpass so those directions might come in useful for anyone heading in by train!

If anyone else needs directions from anywhere, please let me know, or get my number - as I said I might not be arriving at the bar until midday-ish so bear that in mind!


----------



## Frantastic

shiv said:


> Fran, Brunel Street is a good one to park in as it is opposite the Mailbox and relatively cheap. It looks like a giant cage and once you exit, you just head under the underpass (with the multi coloured bauble type things) which takes you to the front of the Mailbox. From there, go up the escalators, carry on, up the next set which takes you to the top level, there's a BBC shop at the top of the escalators. Go out through the glass doors, down the steps to the canal side and Penny Black's is the last bar along.



cheers Shiv, thats made my decisions a lot easier. I'll prob be arriving midday too so i might pm you on friday to swap numbers if thats ok? then i'll at least have some form of contact when i get there!


----------



## rossi_mac

No one can accuse me of not forward planning now!!

I have my ticket in my hand. Okay not right now I can't type with two fingers and hold a ticket that would be multi tasking, but I do have it in my pocket! So I get taxi to train station train to airport fly to west midlands airport and bus to coventry then train to brum! Hehe! Only joking, new street here I come!

Okay only possible problem would be as brighton, serious roughness from night before, so I'm going to go out thursday night instead to try and stop that scenario from happening!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> No one can accuse me of not forward planning now!!
> 
> I have my ticket in my hand. Okay not right now I can't type with two fingers and hold a ticket that would be multi tasking, but I do have it in my pocket! So I get taxi to train station train to airport fly to west midlands airport and bus to coventry then train to brum! Hehe! Only joking, new street here I come!
> 
> Okay only possible problem would be as brighton, serious roughness from night before, so I'm going to go out thursday night instead to try and stop that scenario from happening!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



I am overwhelmed with admiration at your foresight and forward planning! Is this a 'new' Rossi we see before us? Top man - great that you are coming along!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm chuffed too, on all fronts!!

See you at the bar big man!


----------



## Hazel

Rossi - glad you can come along - looking forward to meeting you

Safe journey


----------



## Northerner

Can we have a head count of who is coming? 

So far I have:

Me
Shiv
Hazel
Cazcot
Rossi Mac
Flutterby
Frantastic
Ypauly
Scootdevon - haven't heard from you for a while mate!
Tom
Akasha?

Who have I missed?


----------



## Akasha

Count me and my diabetic counter part in! 
Shall be coming via bus, prob get there around 1/2ish. depending when we leave.


----------



## Northerner

Akasha said:


> Count me and my diabetic counter part in!
> Shall be coming via bus, prob get there around 1/2ish. depending when we leave.



Hurrah!


----------



## Flutterby

How are we going to find one another when we get to the pub?  Do we all have to wear a flower on our lapel or something??


----------



## ukjohn

Flutterby said:


> How are we going to find one another when we get to the pub?  Do we all have to wear a flower on our lapel or something??



All ladies are required to have the letter "D" stiched into their knicker elastic for formal identification


----------



## Flutterby

Ooh I say, I'd better get stitching!


----------



## shiv

I'll buy a balloon or something big and decorative to put on the table!

If anyone wants to know what my face looks like, I posted a picture in the 'what did you look like at 18' thread over in the off the topic forum, I basically look exactly the same!

If in doubt, send me a text


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> How are we going to find one another when we get to the pub?  Do we all have to wear a flower on our lapel or something??



We'll probably look obvious because of the forehead tattoos, but in case there are parties of asthmatics and IBS sufferers there as well, you can text/call my phone and I'll make myself known  Anyone who hasn't got my number and wants it, please PM me.

I've had a slight change of plan - I'm now coming by train and returning by megabus. I can leave an hour later for the train, yet still arrive earlier and can catch it from my local station rather than traipsing into the city centre. So, that means I will be arriving at 9:20 at Birmingham New Street - should give me plenty of time to find the pub! A later train would have cost me twice as much! I did think of catching the train back, but since the journey involves three changes, part by bus and takes as long as the megabus didn't think it was worth it!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> We'll probably look obvious because of the forehead tattoos, but in case there are parties of asthmatics and IBS sufferers there as well, you can text/call my phone and I'll make myself known  Anyone who hasn't got my number and wants it, please PM me.
> 
> I've had a slight change of plan - I'm now coming by train and returning by megabus. I can leave an hour later for the train, yet still arrive earlier and can catch it from my local station rather than traipsing into the city centre. So, that means I will be arriving at 9:20 at Birmingham New Street - should give me plenty of time to find the pub! A later train would have cost me twice as much! I did think of catching the train back, but since the journey involves three changes, part by bus and takes as long as the megabus didn't think it was worth it!



Hazel and I are arriving by train at 9:55 could you wait for us in the station then we could all get lost on the way to the pub together?


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Hazel and I are arriving by train at 9:55 could you wait for us in the station then we could all get lost on the way to the pub together?



Certainly! I'll pm my number to you both


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> We'll probably look obvious because of the forehead tattoos, but in case there are parties of asthmatics and IBS sufferers there as well, you can text/call my phone and I'll make myself known  Anyone who hasn't got my number and wants it, please PM me.



Good job I'm not coming then, being as I'm also an asthmatic with IBS!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Certainly! I'll pm my number to you both



Cheers PMd you mine back .


----------



## rossi_mac

chessus you're starting early! I like the idea, I'll have a 6 pack of stella on the train to make sure I don't fall behind!


----------



## shiv

Carol, Tom and I will be arriving at New St at 0945, so we will be waiting for you and Hazel if all our trains run on time!


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> chessus you're starting early! I like the idea, I'll have a 6 pack of stella on the train to make sure I don't fall behind!



LOL Rossi, the later trains were about an extra ?50 each way  so I will be up at 4.00am to leave the house at 4.45 for the 5.50 train from Glasgow ...  Hopefully will get a nap on the train.


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Carol, Tom and I will be arriving at New St at 0945, so we will be waiting for you and Hazel if all our trains run on time!



Cheers will pm you my number


----------



## shiv

My sister is also going to be putting in an appearance for a drink or two. She's non-d but my favourite person on the planet, she's brilliant. 3 years younger than me but about 5 inches taller, bright red hair and red glasses. Despite all that someone thought she was me the other day!

She's one of the people who really helps keep me grounded - I said she should come along and she replied saying "okay, but I might catch something" (kidding of course, we have a twisted sense of humour!)


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> We'll probably look obvious because of the forehead tattoos, but in case there are parties of asthmatics and IBS sufferers there as well, you can text/call my phone and I'll make myself known  Anyone who hasn't got my number and wants it, please PM me.
> 
> LOL, I think I'll find you all, I don't reckon you'll be easy to miss!!


----------



## shiv

We'll be the ones testing our cokes to make sure they are diet, and demanding they are changed if not...


----------



## Flutterby

shiv said:


> We'll be the ones testing our cokes to make sure they are diet, and demanding they are changed if not...



I think I'll just stand back and watch the fun!!


----------



## kayla

Am I welcome to come? I'm non diabetic but my lil girl is and would like to meet u all and get some tips


----------



## Northerner

kayla said:


> Am I welcome to come? I'm non diabetic but my lil girl is and would like to meet u all and get some tips



Of course you are Kayla! I imagine it will be good for you to talk to some of out younger members who have grown up with diabetes  Do you have far to come?


----------



## kayla

Northerner said:


> Of course you are Kayla! I imagine it will be good for you to talk to some of out younger members who have grown up with diabetes  Do you have far to come?



I live in birmingham. So a 20min bus ride and 20min walk. But I have no idea where this pub is. X


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Through The Mailbox. Up the escalators to the very top level, and then straight out the back. You go through the doors at the back and down the stairs next to the canal - Penny Blacks is along the canal side, the last bar along.





kayla said:


> I live in birmingham. So a 20min bus ride and 20min walk. But I have no idea where this pub is. X



Hope the above helps! I don't even know where the Mailbox is, but have a map


----------



## ypauly

kayla said:


> I live in birmingham. So a 20min bus ride and 20min walk. But I have no idea where this pub is. X


Where abouts are you in brum Kayla? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Steff

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow and get there and back in one piece lol. x

Dont worry Northerner they will be some sane people left to look after the place for the day


----------



## kayla

ypauly said:


> Where abouts are you in brum Kayla? if you don't mind me asking.


I'm from Erdington. Where about are you?


----------



## shiv

kayla do you know where the Mailbox is?

If not - which bus are you getting in/where do you get off in Bham? I don't mind walking up to meet you!


----------



## ypauly

kayla said:


> I'm from Erdington. Where about are you?



I'm in aston just moved from erdington


----------



## kayla

shiv said:


> kayla do you know where the Mailbox is?
> 
> If not - which bus are you getting in/where do you get off in Bham? I don't mind walking up to meet you!



I get any of the 90 buses and get off on corporation street. I know where the mail box is its just where penny blacks is. Ill PM you in a bit and get your number?


----------



## shiv

Penny Black's is literally out the back of the Mailbox. I'll send you my mobile number, maybe you could ring or text when you get to the Mailbox?


----------



## rossi_mac

what on earth is mail box, I've just written down the instructions all fine but what is mail box. is it actually a red letter box but massive, and we have to drink some potion to get in or out of it?? Hmm I hope I get out and don't end up stuck in a postbox for ever!

See y'all soon, lets hope the wine doesn't flow tonight, although it's tasting good already!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> what on earth is mail box, I've just written down the instructions all fine but what is mail box. is it actually a red letter box but massive, and we have to drink some potion to get in or out of it?? Hmm I hope I get out and don't end up stuck in a postbox for ever!
> 
> See y'all soon, lets hope the wine doesn't flow tonight, although it's tasting good already!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



Oi! Early night!  I have that vision of this Mailbox too, with this gargantuan Postman Pat and an astonishingly large cat - hope I'm not going to be disappointed!


----------



## traceycat

have a great day tomorrow everyone.
perhaps take some pics to post on the forum


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Oi! Early night!  I have that vision of this Mailbox too, with this gargantuan Postman Pat and an astonishingly large cat - hope I'm not going to be disappointed!



I hope I don't have nightmares now of a oversized postman pat, that could be quite disturbing.

no worries too tied for a proper sess, been in the garden all day shovelling compost!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> I hope I don't have nightmares now of a oversized postman pat, that could be quite disturbing.
> 
> no worries too tied for a proper sess, been in the garden all day shovelling compost!



That garden should be Chelsea Show standard by now!


----------



## shiv

The Mailbox is a posh shopping centre basically. It's all very modern etc. It's just off Broad St, and is huge and red. It's so called because it used to be the Royal Mail's sorting office!

Northe, when you get off the coach, turn around (so you're facing the direction the coach came down the road) and you'll see a roundabout. Go left at the roundabout, down the road the Wetherspoons is on (can't remember the name of the pub). That's Corporation Street, just basically keep walking down it, you'll go past loads and loads of bus stops. Give me a call when you get off the coach and I'll come and meet you - if you start walking though we should meet somewhere along that road! If you reach the end of the road with the ramp on it, just hold fire.


----------



## lucy123

Hi All

Have an absolutely fabulous day tomorrow!


----------



## Frantastic

hi guys
looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.
if anyone is driving i have researched the Brunel street car park.
pricing is as follows....
?1.00 /  1 hour 
?2.10 /  2 hours 
?3.00 /  3 hours 
?4.10 /  4 hours 
?6.10 /  5 hours 
?8.80 /  day 

post code for sat nav is B5 4AF and its on Brunel street (suprisingly), and its just across the road from the mailbox (apparently).
i'm hoping to arive for lunch- sorry i can't be more accurate.
see you there x


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> The Mailbox is a posh shopping centre basically. It's all very modern etc. It's just off Broad St, and is huge and red. It's so called because it used to be the Royal Mail's sorting office!
> 
> Northe, when you get off the coach, turn around (so you're facing the direction the coach came down the road) and you'll see a roundabout. Go left at the roundabout, down the road the Wetherspoons is on (can't remember the name of the pub). That's Corporation Street, just basically keep walking down it, you'll go past loads and loads of bus stops. Give me a call when you get off the coach and I'll come and meet you - if you start walking though we should meet somewhere along that road! If you reach the end of the road with the ramp on it, just hold fire.



Thanks Shiv, but I am arriving at Birmingham New Street, as I decided to come by train and return by coach! I'll meet you, Tom, Cazscot and Hazel at the station - I arrive at 9:20 am.


----------



## shiv

Ah I didn't realise! Awesome, see you there, and remember your mobile this time!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Have a fab time everyone...can't wait to see piccis  x x x


----------



## Sugarbum

Have a great day people!


----------



## katie

Hope you are all having fun


----------



## tracey w

So thats why its sooooo quiet in here?

Have a good time all!


----------



## Steff

I wonder who is still standing lol..


----------



## Hazel

Alan says mind your own business

We are having a lovely day 

Photos taken, watch this space


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Alan says mind your own business
> 
> We are having a lovely day
> 
> Photos taken, watch this space



im sure Alan would not speak to me that way... glad its going well


----------



## am64

someone make sure northe gets on the right bus home he doesnt live up north no more however he may argue that he does !! heheee....cant wait for piccies !!


----------



## scootdevon

*Im still standing well erm sat typing in my hotel room lol  *


----------



## am64

was it fun scoot ??


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *Im still standing well erm sat typing in my hotel room lol  *



did u hav gd time x


----------



## scootdevon

*yeah was kool meeting new peeps etc seemed everyone enjoyed themselves  *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *yeah was kool meeting new peeps etc seemed everyone enjoyed themselves  *



gdgd, northey was wondering if u was still going as u had nt been on for abit


----------



## scootdevon

Steffie said:


> gdgd, northey was wondering if u was still going as u had nt been on for abit


*hello steffie hows u???, ive recently moved with no net until next tuesday and with work being busy etc i havent been able to get online, just been tired as well etc *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *hello steffie hows u???, ive recently moved with no net until next tuesday and with work being busy etc i havent been able to get online, just been tired as well etc *



ahh righto nice to see you back on

yeha im fine ,, you going to london meet for forums 2nd birthday


----------



## cazscot

Sorry to disappoint but we were  all still standing at the end   , there was no drunkenness, no dancing on the tables...  Just a fantastic day meeting friends, thanks to all that could make it I had a brilliant day .

Goodnight,  I have been awake for the last. 20 hours my hotel bed beckons...


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Sorry to disappoint but we were  all still standing at the end   , there was no drunkenness, no dancing on the tables...  Just a fantastic day meeting friends, thanks to all that could make it I had a brilliant day .
> 
> Goodnight,  I have been awake for the last. 20 hours my hotel bed beckons...



sounds  good, hope you have a good nights kip and safe trip home tomorrow, i was only joking about still standing i know your all resposible adults


----------



## katie

cazscot said:


> Sorry to disappoint but we were  all still standing at the end   , there was no drunkenness, no dancing on the tables...  Just a fantastic day meeting friends, thanks to all that could make it I had a brilliant day .
> 
> Goodnight,  I have been awake for the last. 20 hours my hotel bed beckons...



No drunkeness? Sounds a lot more tame than the southampton/london meets


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> No drunkeness? Sounds a lot more tame than the southampton/london meets



definetly a meet is not complete unless someone had there head down the toilet or a dance on the tables lol..shall have to happen in Nov for london meet lol


----------



## Flutterby

I really enjoyed meeting everyone, thanks for making hubby and I so welcome and thanks to those who arranged it.  Sorry didn't stay longer, didn't want to push my luck on my first "proper" day out since being ill.  Glad I managed to get there though.  Karen.xx


----------



## scootdevon

*thanks steffie dunno wot im up too next month yet ??? 
hopefully be able to make it??

hello katie hows you?? well northerner & i didnt have to escort any young merry (mentions no names lol) ladies back to the station  *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *thanks steffie dunno wot im up too next month yet ???
> hopefully be able to make it??
> 
> hello katie hows you?? well northerner & i didnt have to escort any young merry (mentions no names lol) ladies back to the station  *



its month after next..


----------



## rossi_mac

Cracking time in the midlands cheers one and all, just poured myself a wee dram and all is well, so sober I managed to get all the way home on my own!! Whatever next!??


----------



## Freddie99

Ah alcohol. There was some drunkeness on my part haha! A pint of Eagle please! I got home at half nine thanks to some stonking delays my end of things. Excellent to see all of you folk there. I'm looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## scootdevon

rossi_mac said:


> Cracking time in the midlands cheers one and all, just poured myself a wee dram and all is well, so sober I managed to get all the way home on my own!! Whatever next!??


*nice to meet you rossi and london is next lol *


----------



## ypauly

It was good to meet all of you, glad you all got back ok


----------



## Northerner

Thanks to everyone - it was great meeting you all! Great turnout too!  Just got in 18 hours after I left home!


----------



## cazscot

I have woken up this morning with my eyes streaming and my throat killing me...  Hope it is not ypaulys man flu...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thanks to everyone - it was great meeting you all! Great turnout too!  Just got in 18 hours after I left home!



glad your bk home ok northey x


----------



## shiv

Where are the photos?!

Lovely to see eveyrone again, and to see all the new faces. I had a great day - didn't realise how tired I was though, managed to sleep for almost 11 hours last night!


----------



## Hazel

Hi,

I had the lovliest of days yesterday (a long day) meeting and getting to know Forum members (and a few O/Hs)

Dead to the world as soon as we got back to the hotel, had a great nights sleep, had breakfast, now just getting ready to catch the train back to Glasgow.

My sincere thanks to Shiv for organising the meet and to everyone who attended and contributed to it being a lovely day.

'Bye Birmingham


----------

